

Wow. Such Weather. - eperoumal
http://dogeweather.com/

======
Kluny
Would be good if you could enter your location - mine got Esquimalt, which is
a neighborhood about 5km from me. Apparently it's foggy there, but it's bright
and sunshiney where I am.

------
JimmaDaRustla
The cloud cracked me up.

Paris weather though? No IP location lookup?

~~~
avargas
It uses some API which I think fails.

[https://github.com/katiaeirin/dogeweather/blob/master/_weath...](https://github.com/katiaeirin/dogeweather/blob/master/_weather.php)

~~~
JimmaDaRustla
I'm also on a corporate connection with a static IP. Typically location works,
but I'm probably still some sort of outlier.

------
taigeair
Can you explain how you built it? Thanks!

~~~
avargas
[https://github.com/katiaeirin/dogeweather](https://github.com/katiaeirin/dogeweather)

